# Time once again for a timely reminder.



## squatting dog (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Jul 19, 2021)

This is a rare and special heartfelt moment to remember in American Civil War history...

At the battle of Stones River during the American Civil War a *Union army brass band began to play this song, and the Confederate and Union forces along the River joined in*. It is estimated that around 80,000 men sang together that night. It was the largest chorus in the northern hemisphere, and it occurred during America’s bloodiest conflict.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 19, 2021)

Veterans should never be forgotten and always honored.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 19, 2021)

I didn't know about the Stones River, but i read about the Christmas truce and it sent chills down my spine!


----------

